# 04 ram 2500 v plow question



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just got my 04 2500 Ram Quad Cab, I'm looking to put a v-plow on it. What company should I got with? What is the best plow for the lowest price???


----------



## cuttingchris (Jan 23, 2004)

go with the boss not lowest price but by far best plow last forever


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

unless you go used v plows are not cheap, the more features it has the more expensive the plow is going to be. All major plow companys make v plows go to their websites for more info.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would go with western ultramount easy on and off


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just drop the cash on a 9.2 Boss v plow,you'll love it.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

You could get a 9.2" boss V for about $3,500-4,000 used. Then you'll need a mount and a harness(Truckside wiring). Unless you get oober lucky and find a used one for your year dodge. I made a Superduty harness work in my 99 dodge. But you'll need to be comfortable with wiring etc.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the Snowdogg's- Fairly inexpensive (Under $5000 New I believe for the VX95), Stainless moldboard, and fast hyrdaulics. They have great support as well from what I've seen here on the boards.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should look into geting a Fisher Xtreme V IMO.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is 6 years old. See facepalm.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

:waving:


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

You wankers!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a 7'6" Western with Pro-Wings, conversion kit and ultramount/harness for a 1003-2009 Dodge 2500 for sale down here in Peoria. PM me if you're interested...


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> I have a 7'6" Western with Pro-Wings, conversion kit and ultramount/harness for a 1003-2009 Dodge 2500 for sale down here in Peoria. PM me if you're interested...


John, see below



> This thread is 6 years old. See facepalm.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

AiRhed;1036407 said:


> John, see below


Well, WTF? Who was the db that dug this up? Grandview? :laughing:


----------

